# Corn snake poop



## NinjaCow (Aug 10, 2008)

:help:When should my new corn snake poop?
I bought her a week ago today (saturday) and was told her next feed was due on tuesday... So, I fed her tuesday. Today (saturday) I check her tank and she still hasn't pooped... I have read that snakes can have constipation problems, and I don't want to soak her in warm water just yet, as she is still settling in 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't worry just yet, mine have gone longer, she'll go when she's ready


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Doesn't sound like a problem yet. Keep an eye on her and I'm sure she will be fine


----------



## NinjaCow (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah ok then, thank you. I guess I just worry too much! =\


----------

